# Iberian Anarchists Storm Nottingham?



## JHE (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, OK, not 'storm' exactly, more 'traipse around and wave some flags'.

I passed the public sector workers' strike rally in Nottingham's Old Market Square earlier.  There were a couple of hundred people and some speeches.

At the back of the crowd there was a gaggle of anarchists with a variety of anarchist flags.  One of the narchs had a little flag on the end of a very long metal pole.  A comrade of his was waving a decent-sized red & black flag.  In the middle was a large A in a circle and at the top and bottom of the flag were prominently displayed the initials FAI.

La _Federación Anarquista Ibérica_?  It seems a long way for them to come to a small demonstration of striking English _funcionarios_.  International anarchism in the Age of Easy Jet? 

Maybe it was some other, more local bunch of anarchists, but who exactly?

Federation of Anarchists of Ilkeston?
Fukin Anarchists, Innit?


----------



## purplex (Jul 17, 2008)

Fighting assistant inspectors
Fiddling an income


----------



## rioted (Jul 18, 2008)

JHE said:


> International anarchism in the Age of Easy Jet?


No, just AFED.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 18, 2008)

Depressing.


----------



## soulman (Jul 18, 2008)

Good luck with your versions of anarchism in Nottingham. I hope you personally manage to get beyond your anger at yourself


----------



## Dhimmi (Jul 18, 2008)

*F*lags *A*ren't *I*ndividualistical.


----------



## JHE (Jul 18, 2008)

soulman said:


> Good luck with your versions of anarchism in Nottingham. I hope you personally manage to get beyond your anger at yourself



Are you very druggy, Soulman?


----------



## JHE (Jul 18, 2008)

Dhimmi said:


> *F*lags *A*ren't *I*ndividualistical.



Flags Against Individualism?
Flags And Individualism?


----------



## JHE (Jul 18, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Depressing.



Maybe - but to be fair to the Narchs themselves, they seemed quite cheerful.


----------



## rioted (Jul 19, 2008)

JHE said:


> Maybe - but to be fair to the Narchs themselves, they seemed quite cheerful.


We were. A couple of days off work, after all. And even more cheerful after we'd been sitting outside the Bell for a couple of hours.


----------



## JHE (Jul 19, 2008)

Fair play to you!

Is Ye Olde Bell Inn good?  

The only pub I've used much on Old Market Sq is the Weatherspoon's, coz it's cheap.


----------



## rioted (Jul 19, 2008)

JHE said:


> Is Ye Olde Bell Inn good?


It's a tourist trap! But the beer is usually OK, even if their choice isn't usually inspired. And you can sit and drink outside, which is unique that close to the square.

You have to laugh though: a year or so ago, after their refurbishment, in the same week they received an award from English Heritage praising its tasteful and authentic treatment and a letter from the City Council Planning Department demanding they change the colour scheme because it was out-of-keeping with the rest of the square. Not enough plate glass and neon probably.


----------



## obanite (Jul 19, 2008)

Bleh! I always miss all the fun, all I saw in market square today was a sausage market


----------



## The Black Hand (Jul 28, 2008)

TBH I find the black and red flag awfully well meaning, but one which is without meaning. I have no emotional attachment to it at all. 

Give me a well made banner anyday


----------



## JHE (Jul 28, 2008)

Attica said:


> Give me a well made banner anyday


----------



## The Black Hand (Jul 28, 2008)

JHE said:


>



So I have got my own band. Don't you?


----------



## JHE (Jul 28, 2008)

Since you've got your own band, Doc, how about letting the band members get on with the trumpet-blowing, instead of spending so much time blowing your own?


----------



## The Black Hand (Jul 28, 2008)

JHE said:


> Since you've got your own band, Doc, how about letting the band members get on with the trumpet-blowing, instead of spending so much time blowing your own?



Have you not thought that the ability to blow your own makes other people jealous?


----------



## JHE (Jul 28, 2008)

Attica said:


> Have you not thought that the ability to blow your own makes other people jealous?



I don't think that jealousy is the usual response to someone who blows his own trumpet.  Indeed, far from it!

I guess the reaction will vary quite a lot from one society to another.  I am a middle-aged Englishman.  Like most people of my nationality and generation my responses to someone who likes to blow his own trumpet vary from 

(i) laughing along with the boastful one, if he can see the funny side of what he's doing​
through 

(ii) laughing _at_ the boastful one​
to 

(iii) disliking the silly boastful prat who doesn't understand how he appears to others.​

I'll be frank, Attica.  I think you grossly underestimate how much you make people laugh at you and worse.


----------



## The Black Hand (Jul 29, 2008)

JHE said:


> I don't think that jealousy is the usual response to someone who blows his own trumpet.  Indeed, far from it!
> 
> I guess the reaction will vary quite a lot from one society to another.  I am a middle-aged Englishman.  Like most people of my nationality and generation my responses to someone who likes to blow his own trumpet vary from
> 
> ...




I post here as pub talk - it is meant to be entertaining, so I am glad they can laugh.

Am i bovverred? No. 

I do know there's a london circle of circlejerks - but I do not know who they are some of the time. They are not my comrades. 

Everybody who's judgement I value is still onside and that is all that matters to me. The inneffectual can laugh all they want, they are serially inneffective losers going nowhere with their ultra leftism


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 13, 2008)

FAI these days are more likely to be either Italian or Informal anarchists than Iberian ones: 

Media Blames Anarchists - Anarchists Blame Berlusconi

but it still doesn't explain what they were doing in Slab Square last month


----------

